# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Χαρίζω-Ζητάω άλλα ζώα >  Χαρίζω 20 κίτρινα σαλιγκαράκια applesnails για ενυδρείο...

## mirsini_st

Ειναι μωρουλια ακομα (2 μηνων περιπου) αλλα μεγαλωνονντας   γινονται μεγαλα και πανεμορφα..τα χαριζω λογω ελειψης χωρου στο δικο μου!ειναι αξιαιπαινοι καθαριστες της αλγης απο τα τζαμια του ενυδρειου καθως κ καθε ειδους αλλων βρωμιων  :Happy:  (οταν ειναι φυσικα στην καταλληλη ηλικια)...

θα τα μοιρασω αναλογα με το μεγεθος και τους κατοικους των ενυδρειων που διαθετει οποιος τα ζητησει...


παραλαβη απο Κυψελη απο το σπιτι μου

----------


## vicky_ath

*Μυρσίνη το λινκ που έβαλες οδηγεί σε κατάστημα, οπότε κ το αφαίρεσα μιας κ παραβαίνει τους κανόνες του φόρουμ!
Λίγη προσοχή παρακαλώ!*

----------


## mirsini_st

ok  συγγνωμη   :Happy:  δεν θα επαναληφθει!δεν το ειχα προσεξει...

----------


## tonis!

<---apple snail

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι υπέροχο το σαλιγκαράκι! Πες μου κάτι Μυρσίνη, συμβιώνουν με  χελώνες, ή τα τρώνε; Αν μπορούν μερικά σαλιγκαράκια να συγκατοικήσουν με  μια χελώνα μεγέθους πιάτου του γλυκού :Stick Out Tongue: , έχε με υπ' όψιν σου (με  επιφύλαξη, να ρωτήσω πρώτα και τον φίλο μου που έχει τη χελώνα και λατρεύει τα ζώα  παντός είδους)! Ή μήπως αυτά τα σαλιγκαράκια συμβιώνουν αρμονικά μόνο με ψάρια;

----------


## mirsini_st

αντιγονη μου λογικα συμβιωνουν!αλλα  τα σαλιγγαρια πρεπει να ειναι σε κλειστο ενυδρειο αλλιως αργα η γρηγορα θα βγουν εξω κ θα ψοφησουν  :Happy: !δεν ξερω σε τι ενυδρειο εχετε τις χελωνιτσες....δειτε το κ μου λετε!

----------


## Antigoni87

Είναι μια χελωνίτσα μόνο, σε κλειστό ενυδρείο! Θα ρωτήσω και θα σου πω με πμ, να το ψάξω και καλύτερα αν κάνει να μπουν αυτά τα σαλιγκαράκια με χελώνα!
Βασικά χάρηκα γιατί γενικώς τα σαλιγκάρια είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου πλασματάκια, και ειδικά τα συγκεκριμένα πρέπει να είναι πολύ ιδιαίτερα!
Θα στείλω πμ

----------


## mirsini_st

παντως αν μπορεσεις να βρεις ενα μικρο ενυδρειακι μπορω να στο εξοπλισω   :Happy:   αμμο,φυτακια σαλιγγαρακια

----------


## Anna

Βασικά εγώ νομίζω πως θα το φάει το σαλιγκαράκι... :sad: ...Γιατί είχα χελώνες παλιά και οτιδήποτε έμπαινε μέσα στο ενυδρείο τους(και τα δαχτυλά μου επίσης) το δάγκωναν και αν  μπορούσαν το έτρωγαν.Ακόμα και αν το σαλιγκάρι ήταν μεγάλο και δεν χωρούσε στο στόμα της χελώνας εξαιτίας του κέλυφους του,η χελώνα θα του τσιμπούσε σίγουρα τo σώμα και τις κεραίες.Επίσης οι χελώνες βρωμίζουν πολύ το νερό τους και δεν ξέρω αν το σαλιγκάρι θα μπορεί να ζει σε νερό με τόση αμμωνία...Φιλικά πάντα λέω τη γνώμη μου  :Happy:

----------


## mirsini_st

δεν ξερω αν ζουνε μαζι  :Happy:  ισως εχεις δικιο για την αμμωνια....παντως ξαναλεω αν βρει η Αντιγονη ενα μικρο ενυδρειακι....μπορω να της το εξοπλισω πληρως  :Happy: ...τα σαλιγγαρια αυτα ειναι εντυπωσιακοτατα ακομα κ μονα τους   :Happy:

----------


## douke-soula

θα συμφωνησω με την Αννα 
οι χελωνιτσες τρωνε οτι μπει στο νερο τους που το βρωμιζουν φοβερα

----------


## demis

Οντως τα τα τρωνε.. Εγω ειχα ενα μωρο χελωνακι πριν χρονια κ μεσα στο νευδρειακι του ειχα βαλει καποια μωρα σαλιγκαρακια γιατι ημουν μικρος κ νομιζα οτι ταιριαζανε και τα φαγε σε χρονο ρεκορ!

----------


## Ryu

οι χελωνες τα τρωνε στανταρ τα σαλιγκαρια,κ αν ειναι μεγαλα δεν τις πειραζει σπανε κ το καβουκι δαγκωνοντας το..
τα απλ σνειλς κ γενικα τα σαλιγκαρια θελουν σχετικα σκληρο νερο για να φτιαχνουν το καβουκι τους.αν δεν υπαρχει αλγη στο ενυδρειο μπορει να τσυμπισουν λιγο απο τα φυτα.επισης τους αρεσει να τρωνε λαχανικα(αγγουρι,καροτο,μπ  οκολο κλπ)αφου πρωτα τα ζεματισουμε..

----------


## demis

Αν εμενα αθηνα θα τα επαιρνα εγω εχω 120 λιτρα ενυδρειο με 2 χρυσοψαρα κ θελω να βαλω σαλιγγαρακια διαφορα ειδη γαι να τρωνε τις αλγες, εχω κ αλλα που ειναι σαν κοχυλακια. Ειχα χρονια τετεια κοχυαλακια που γεννουσαν συνεχεια αλλα απο τοτε που εβαλα χρυσοψαρα στο ενυδρειο πλεον δεν βγαινουν νεογεννητα αλλα αυτα που ειναι απο 3 εκατοστα κ πανω δεν τα πειραζουν κ συνολικα εχω καμια 20αρια αλλα αυτα δν τρωνε τις αλγες με τιποτα.

----------


## panos70

ΜΙΡΣΙΝΙ μονο μην τα δωσεις σε καποιον που εχει κλοουν γιατι θα γινουν τροφη τους(εχω 350 λιτ ενυδρειο αλλα ειμαι 560 χιλιομετρα μακρια....κριμα θα ηθελα  μερικα)

----------


## mirsini_st

ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες παιδια....μακαρι να μπορουσα να σας τα στειλω με καποιο τροπο....αλλα ειναι κ μωρουλια οποτε το φοβαμαι!!!


demis  δεν κανει να εχεις πολλα διαφορετικα ειδη στο ιδιο ενυδρειο απο οσο ξερω.....τα πιο πολλα η ζευγαρωνουν μεταξυ τους κ γενναν παραμορφωμενα μωρα υβριδια η αλληλοφαγωνονται.....ψαξτο λιγο!αν θελετε στειλτε μου ενα πμ που μενετε ισως εχω καποιον πιο κοντα σας να χαριζει...

----------


## demis

Αυτα τα ειδη που θελω να βαλω στο ενυδρειο το εχω ψαξει κ ειναι συμβατα μεταξυ τους και με χρυσοψαρα, ασε που τα αλλα που θα βαλω μεσα κανουν αυγα αλλα για να βγουν μικρα χρειαζεται υφαλμυρο νερο.

----------


## Antigoni87

Μυρσίνη μου, μπορώ να τα βάλω καλύτερα χωριστά από τη χελώνα! Θα χαρώ πολύ με ένα ενυδρειάκι εξοπλισμένο με το κατάλληλο "περιβάλλον" για τα σαλιγκαράκια  :Happy: 
Απλώς πες μου πόσα λίτρα χρειάζονται (δε μιλάμε για πολλά σαλιγκαράκια έτσι κι αλλιώς).

----------


## demis

το καθε σαλιγκαρακι θελει 10 λιτρα παντως, ανιτγονη ισως θα σου αρεζε η ιδεα να παρεις ενα 50 λιτρα κ να βαλεις μεσα γαριδουλες και σαλιγκαρακια.

----------


## mirsini_st

λοιπον αντιγονη περιμενω το οκ να σε παρω τηλεφωνο να συννενοηθουμε   :Happy: ....

----------


## Niva2gr

Παιδιά, όπως έγραψα και στο άλλο θέμα, οι αγγελίες είναι μόνο για χαρίσματα και ανταλλαγές. Καλό θα ήταν αυτή η συζήτηση να γίνει στην "Καφετέρια". Μέχρι εδώ δεν έχω σβήσει κανένα ποστ, όμως απο εδώ και πέρα κάθε ποστ που δεν έχει άμεση σχέση με το περιεχόμενο της αγγελίας, θα διαγράφεται.

----------


## mirsini_st

σαλιγγαράκια τελικα σκαρισαν και αλλα...εχω καμια 30ρια διαθεσιμα για την ωρα περα απο αυτα που θα δωσω στα παιδια που μου  ζητησαν

----------


## mirsini_st

40 διαθεσιμα μεχρι νεοτερας....

----------


## mirsini_st

30 διαθεσιμαααααα

----------


## mirsini_st

20 διαθεσιμα

----------


## mirsini_st

παρακαλω η αγγελια να κλεισει!δοθηκαν ολα με εξαιρεση αυτα που φυλλαξα για τη  ρια!

----------

